# XM, Sirius Could Halt Radio Production



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The country's top two satellite radio companies may temporarily shut down production
of units for retail to address the recent inquiries from the Federal Communications
Commission. A Forbes report cites a Banc of America Securities analyst that said
both Sirius and XM may "suspend retail shipments of certain radios" to deal with the
FCC investigation.

To date, the FCC inquiries have been limited to XM's SKYFi2 and Audiovox Xpress.
The regulatory agency said the transmitter for these devices is not in compliance
with the operating bandwidth specs of the FCC's rules for related emission limits.
The FCC is looking into whether other XM devices and some Sirius models may
have compliance issues as well.

In addition, XM radio receivers containing FM modulators have been pulled from
company kiosks and online stores. The exception is the Pioneer Inno, which has
the ability to download firmware to solve the problem with the receivers.

The problem also stems from the investigation into FM emissions from the receivers
in which the commission has yet to hand down a decision. Two weeks ago, Audiovox
stopped shipping its Xpress Model XMCK10 XM satellite radio receivers when notified
that the models did not comply with FCC bandwidth or emission regulations.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sirius' uints have already been fixed:

from rwonline.com:

Sirius: FM Modulated Radios Fixed After FCC Inquiry
Sirius Satellite Radio says a couple of its radio manufacturing partners also heard from the FCC recently about FM modulated products exceeding commission emission limits and those products have been fixed.

The full article is here.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Welltoday's press release from Directed electronics Sirius still has some worries. Meanwhile the XM Sky Fi2 seems to have passed FCC scrutiny. http://www.radioink.com/HeadlineEntry.asp?hid=134009&pt=todaysnews


----------

